# ADFs possibly responding to outside frogs???



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

So my newest couple of ADFs have spent the last several hours floating at the top (propping themselves one against a fake grass and the other against the filter) with their noses popped out of the water.

The one that we best sex as a female thus far is kind of arch tummied (how could I explain it?) and every few seconds the skin under her mouth pulsates. Not taking a breath, just how it looks when a frog sings.

The one that we've sexed as a male isn't arching his tummy but just floating there, also with his nose out of the water. He's also not moving the skin under his mouth.

Here's the thing. Spring has finaly arrived, and just yesterday the frogs seem to have gathered in my neighbors untended (half dried unless i rains) small 4' wide pond. They are very loud and can be heard clearly in our room as it's the closest room to the pond. Also, the new ADFs' tank is right next to the window closest to them. 

It's just a thought, forgive me if I sound silly as I have had many ADFs but never dived into their mating behavior... but is the female singing or am I mistaking the motion for something else? And is it possible the frogs are acting like this because they can hear the outside frogs singing?

Thanks


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I really don't know much about frogs in general but that's a really neat thought though! Very intriguing I must say and would love to hear more about this if someone else does decide to comment ^^


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow I would love the know the answer to this also. I have a pond with frogs in it and they are really so loud it hurts my ears when I walk outside and down to the pond. I dont have any frogs inside but I do love frogs !!!! We think a goundhog plugged up our nature made pond so it only gets new water when it rains which hasnt been a problem because we have been getting plenty rain here, I wish I could put some fish in it.

What I mean by plugged up the pond is not spring fed anymore.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah yes, we also have a nice spring fed pond as well with tons and tons of goldfish in it. My mom actually feeds them (Miss-I-Don't-Want-Any-Fish) lol so half the time I forget that they are there although we have a Great Blue Heron that likes to stop by for some snacks, but we also have tons of frogs in there as well, most of them are peepers with the occasional bullfrog as well. I love to listen to them peeping at night, rather soothing


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Neither are mature yet, they're still quite small. I was quiet surprised to see the female making that motion as though she was trying to sing, rather than the male. But if she was trying to respond to the males singing outside it makes sense.

Also, they both went to the bottom at around 2 am, about half an hour after I posted this... just about 5 minutes after all the frogs outside also hushed up. I'm going to keep an eye on them and see if they keep doing it. My camera was dead yesterday, but if they do that again tonight I'll be ready


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

They're probably curious to the sound if anything. I don't know for sure, just a guess!


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

I love frogs

Frogs like to talk to frogs. Different species will talk to different species. Female frogs answer male frogs, males answer females. Some species of frog, the female matures a bit faster. Young frogs will practice croaking. They also will some times vibrate there throat with out making a noise, while listening.

I love frogs they put me to sleep at night. That and my water fall of a fish tank lol.

I watch way to much discovery channel, animal planet, and nat Geo.

Don't bother asking the books I read, because I couldn't list them all any way.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Just took my dog Barkley for a walk and the frogs in the pond were chirping like crazy, love to hear them too wishes I could hear them at night but my house is to far away from the pond.
Yes have your camera ready I would love to see pictures , I bet they are so adorable ! If my local pet shop ever get some in I might just have to get a couple..lol


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

The pond frogs aren't singing today, maybe because it's a bit chillier today :-?
I grew up with a swamp that started behind my backyard and extended a couple miles out. The tornado of 98 ripped it up so it's pretty dry now, but there were aaaalways loads of frogs. So this time of year I'd keep my window open and fall asleep to the frogs singing :-D I missed that for the longest time, until this year when the froggies moved into the neighbor's small pond (that is maybe 20 feet from our bedroom windows). Very few went there the last 2 years, so it's really nice for me to hear it again 

But I did get this funny picture of my loner, Delilah :lol:

PEEKABOO!!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol, I was like "where is she???" and then I realized, I had been looking for an albino one instead of what she is haha that's so adorable!


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Lol, I was like "where is she???" and then I realized, I had been looking for an albino one instead of what she is haha that's so adorable!


:lol: I haven't seen any albinos in the pet stores, but when Delilah passes that will probably be the kind to take her spot in the tank 

Delilah looked like a little snake the way she was peeking out, goofy frog. No idea what she was doing, just kinda floating inside it? hahaha


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

That is adorable love it !


----------

